# Monaco - PSG



## Chung Lee (Apr 1, 2017)

I will bet some "crazy" bet here : Monaco- PSG +3 Goals 2,03 Odd.
I realy hope that this game will be absolutely goals match , so i place this brave pick.


----------



## Chung Lee (Apr 1, 2017)

55 min and the Bet was WIN !!!


----------

